# Bodine Jar



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 28, 2013)

we found this broken jar over the weekend. it was in an old pit with pontil meds and 1860's stuff. i know these photos aren't the best, but i thought maybe the jar folks would like to see them.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 28, 2013)

it's embossed   J.  BODINE  /   PHILa it's crude looking embossing.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 28, 2013)

the top is unusual. has these odd looking blown threads and a ground top. it was in old context. caught my eye. thought i'd share.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 28, 2013)

a different view of the top


----------



## rallcollector (Oct 29, 2013)

Hard to tell from your pic, but a very similar jar is being auctioned on North American Glass and ending today.  Here is the link...http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=6149I think the Bodine and Potter & Bodine jars are extremely cool!Paul


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 29, 2013)

> i know these photos aren't the best, but i thought maybe the jar folks would like to see them.


The pic is fine, it's just that it looks like  150 YO poo with glass underneath it. []


----------



## deenodean (Oct 29, 2013)

Fine jar. I dont see J. Bodine in the Redbook , only F. & J. Bodine. Lets gett'r cleaned up and see if that F is there somewhere.Is it a hg , qt or pt?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 29, 2013)

of course you guys/gals were right. it's F & J BODINE


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 29, 2013)

it's probably a quart, but it looks bigger


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 29, 2013)

half the bottom is off it, but it is something i don't remember seeing before.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Oct 29, 2013)

wonder what the lid looked like?  strange looking top.


----------



## MNJars (Oct 29, 2013)

Very cool jar.  Too bad it's broken.  The lid would have been just a tin cap with a bent wire soldered over the top that turned into those threads that you see.  The link that Paul provided has a picture of the jar and closure, but you have to be logged in to view the pictures.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 29, 2013)

> The lid would have been just a tin cap with a bent wire soldered over the top that turned into those threads that you see.


Like an early milk bottle then.[8|]


----------

